# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  D Link 614+ vs 900

## papashark

Πριν από λίγο καιρό κάποιοι σκεφόμασταν (και ακόμα σκεφτόμαστε) να παραγγείλουμε ομαδικά κάποια D link 614+. 

Μετά από κάποιες συζητήσεις και αναζητήσεις που έκανα άρχισα να σκέφτομαι ότι το D-link 900 είναι καλύτερο για την περίπτωση μας.

Θα ήθελα και την δική σας γνώμη, καθότι δυστηχώς χωρίς να έχουμε δοκιμάσει πραγματικά κανένα από τα δύο προιόντα η σύγκριση είναι δύσκολη.

----------


## alexanio

Όχι ακριβώς το 900AP+ είναι το καλό, αλλά αυτό δεν έρχεται στην Ευρώπη, θα πρέπει να το παραγγείλετε από USA.

Είναι συσκευή 4 σε 1 (AP, p-t-p Bridge, p-t-mp bridge, client) και μπορεί να δουλέψει και ως DHCP server http://www.dlink.com/products/digita...1b+/dwl900ap+/

----------


## dti

Εφόσον θέλεις να μοιράσεις Internet (και μάλιστα dsl  ::  ) νομίζω οτι το 614+ προσφέρεται γι αυτή τη δουλειά καθώς πάνω του συνδέεται απευθείας το dsl modem και οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή ενσύρματα (π.χ. το PC σου) ή ασύρματα. 
Ισως η καλύτερη λύση είναι ο συνδυασμός ένα 900+ κι ένα 614+
Με το 1ο συνδέεσαι με το γειτονικό node και με το 614+ δημιουργείς ένα hotspot  ::

----------


## papashark

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όταν το 614+ λέει ότι είναι dsl router, σημαίνει ότι περιλαμβάνει μέσα dsl modem, έτσι ώστε να μην χρειάζεσαι και άλλο dsl modem (πχ το Paradyne που δίνει η IC) και συνδέεται κατευθείαν με την τηελφωνική/ευθεία γραμμή του ΟΤΕ.

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα είναι συμβατό με το ReachDSL που δίνει η IC και έτσι μπορεί να χρειαστεί να συνδέεται μέσω Ethernet με το Paradyne ή με το Hub που δίνει η IC. Αν συμβαίνει αυτό τότε θα καταλάμβανει μία από τις 4 θύρες, μία ο Η/Υ σου, μία η συσκευή που δίνει το VoIP, και θα περισσεύει μόνο μία ελεύθερη. Βεβαία μπορείς να το συνδέεις στο Hub της IC οπότε να μην έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα άλλα τότε θα έχεις δύο συσκεύες που θα κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά, εάν βέβαια το επιτρέπουν οι συσκευές (που δεν το γνωρίζω καθόλου).

Μια που όλοι θα έχουμε το dsl modem τσάμπα, δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται και adsl router/wifi access point, ή απλά ένα κανονικό access point και ένα απλό router 10/100 να συνδέονται όλα πάνω του, και με ένα μακρύ ethernet καλώδιο να πάει το access point στην ταράτσα, ή όπου αλλού θέλουμε, και έτσι να έχουμε μια φθηνή λύση με λιγότερες απώλεις (το καλώδιο ftp είναι πολύ πιο φθηνό απο οποιοδήποτε καλώδιο κεραίας γαι WiFi, και δεν έχεις απώλειες εώς το access point).

----------


## dti

DSL modem δεν έχει το 614+ σίγουρα. Εχει όμως μία RJ-45 όπου συνδέεται το dsl/cable modem.
Δες πιο κάτω τη συνδεσμολογία:

----------


## drf

επίσεις εχετε υποψιν οτι το 900 δεν έχει 2η κεραία... όπως έχει το 614+




αλλά... με το κατάλληλο εξάρτημα, το 900άρι, δε χρειάζεσται δεύτερο καλώδιο για την τροφοδοσία του μετασχηματιστή του , μιάς και υποστηρίζει *PAO* (Power Over Ethernet)  ::

----------


## dti

Δείτε εδώ:
http://www.enpc.com/cgi-bin/enpc/DI-614+.html
*Μόνο $84 μετά από rebate $20 και με σχεδόν free shipping (μόλις $1,03)!* 

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως αν μπορούμε να εισπράξουμε πάνω από 1 20δόλαρο ανά διεύθυνση/αγοραστή...

----------


## sdd

To D-Link DI-614+ AirPlus Enhanced 2.4GHz Wireless Four Port Router & Access Point 802.11b exei pleon *59.95$*

(Just Deals)

----------


## drf

άσχετο... τα πρώτα μηνύματα είναι ...από το μέλλον; δείτε τις ημερομηνίες...  ::

----------


## Alpus

Την πάτησες !!
Παραλίγο και εγω  ::

----------


## papashark

Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα....

Πάντως να πω ότι η σημαντικότερη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο είναι ότι το 614+ δεν παίζει σαν client......

----------

